# My Most Recent Project Completed



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Hello, I would like to share my most recent project on my LK 150. I made this for my daughter using Cascade Tanjier yarn.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and I love the colours in the yarn.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Love the colors


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - so pretty! Great job!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful. Color is great!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful yarn and really interesting the way the cables pull in the waist and give it some shape!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful jumper :thumbup:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very nicely done. Love the colors!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

that is really nice! i just got an lk140. i have hopes that i can make something just a nice someday soon.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your sweater looks so nice, it could have come from a high-end store. Love the colors.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. I like the collar.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I love everything about it, the collar, the cables, the ribs, the yarn, but more important the fact that it looks so well made. I bet it will look lovely on, well done!!!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Thanks to all the nice comments especially coming form long time machine knitting experts. I sent it to my daughter in Boston where she goes to school. The most important thing is that it fit well.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Thanks to all the nice comments especially coming form long time machine knitting experts. I sent it to my daughter in Boston where she goes to school. The most important thing is that it fit well.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

That is beautiful


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's fantastic and I love that you knit this beautiful sweater on your manual mid-gauge))


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty well done, love the colours and the fit.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and what a great colour.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

This is wonderful! Will look really cute with a jean skirt or jeans. Loving the color match up.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nicely done. I really like the collar. The colors would be too strong for me, but they are beautiful.


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

i like the detail in your ribbing. very beautiful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Very pretty, looks good


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Anouchic said:


> Hello, I would like to share my most recent project on my LK 150. I made this for my daughter using Cascade Tanjier yarn.


Very pretty sweater! I love the colors!! Your daughter will look so sweet in it!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Wow... this is beautiful.. I really love those colors too. You did a awesome job on it too.


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow! Really gorgeous!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Nice sweater and the colors are pretty.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Anouchic said:


> Hello, I would like to share my most recent project on my LK 150. I made this for my daughter using Cascade Tanjier yarn.


I love the colour and how well you made the stripes match. Beautifully done!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

this sweater is a treasure! Can you teach my LK 150 to make such beautitul things?


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful! I think the Cascade yarns are beautiful and very colorful. Nice job!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous. Love the shape of it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Hello to you all machine knitters, 
I am sooo humbled by all these nice words. As far as the color, the yarn is self- patterning. The yarn gets the credit. It is a nice yarn. Although it did break few times, I guess because of the raw silk in it. For those interested: I was trying to find easy ways to do ribbing without having to do too much manual manipulation as my previous 2 projects (was nuts). All the ribbing is mock rib, knit 2 skip 1. However, the 3 rows on the edges are real rib, k2 p1 (on the right side) and hence the holes. I did try to get the denim blue on all the ribbing since my daughter likes denim blue. I have to admit that I knit 3 sleeves to get 2 similar ones. The color with the 1st 2 came out a little different. The color change obviously repeats, but not exactly the same throughout. I knit the collar twice to get the color more like the way I wanted, like the other edges. I have not knit a collar like that before. I used a free pattern with a similar collar as a guideline for measurement and did the math for my yarn. It is just a rectangle. I chose to knit from the edge inward and attached it to the neck hung on the machine. Had it not been for the color control (I am starting to feel like a control free) I would have preferred to have hung the neck and knit. My daughter likes cables and a more fitted fit, and hence cables on the waste. If anyone is interested in more specifics, I do not mind sharing.
Maro


----------

